# Someone leaks Xbox One



## TackyPie (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

How does he have ONE? Dev? 

EDIT: In the comments people assume he is son of a Microsoft employee.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice. It looks like the same menu as a Windows phone. Also, right in the first 10 seconds, he shows his face for a moment, so now they know who to look for via Kinect-o-vision.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 9, 2013)

He is not the brightest, he showed his face and his username is his real name.


----------



## TackyPie (Sep 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> How does he have ONE? Dev?


 
I heard his parents are developers so thats how he had access.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2013)

So the leaker shows his face and the inside of his house in the video. Not only that, the Youtube account is under their name and his family is clearly visible in the only other video on his account. Smart move, kid.

One thing's for certain - Somebody's ass is going to be fired come Monday.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

His parents are going to get FIRED.

edit: going to download the vid to reupload.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

He could have stole it from the shipment place or whatever.

Also, his family doesn't work for Microsoft, they would have had a white Xbox One.

http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/26/4661076/white-xbox-one-microsoft-employees


So my guess is he worked in the warehouse and jacked one. Also, that controller looks ugly as sin and that dashboard.... wtf. No. Just no.

edit: Video's been removed by the user. Looks like he uploaded without thinking first.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 9, 2013)

Awwww; this video was removed by the user.  I'll bet that kid'll be banned from Youtube and his game consoles for a few months by his parents.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> He could have stole it from the shipment place or whatever.
> 
> Also, his family doesn't work for Microsoft, they would have had a white Xbox One.
> 
> ...


Dashboard is really ugly, but IMO the Xbox one controller looks better than PS4.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Awwww; this video was removed by the user.  I'll bet that kid'll be banned from Youtube and his game consoles for a few months by his parents.


i have the vid!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> edit: going to download the vid to reupload.


 
you get it in time?


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> you get it in time?


yep


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, that video got taken down fast. :-/

*EDIT*
And I see that some of you already downloaded it for re-upping.  Man, once it's on the Internet, there's no stopping it from spreading


----------



## Speedster (Sep 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> i have the vid!!


 
Could you re-upload it somewhere? I want to see it!


----------



## Plstic (Sep 9, 2013)

Man, that kid is an idiot. If you have something like that just lay low and wait it out until it actually releases.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

Plstic said:


> Man, that kid is an idiot. If you have something like that just lay low and wait it out until it actually releases.


 
Or you know, don't show your face in the video and use your real name...


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

Here it is!


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks alright. The controller looks quite a lot bigger than the 360 S pad. Is it or is it just the angle he is filming from?  Either that or he has a touch of the old Jeremy Beadle hands.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 9, 2013)

Let's go back to 2005 and see how the Xbox 360 got leaked.

http://sleepingelephant.com/ipw-web...p?p=6252&sid=0cb91a0159dfc776285cffd78e754409


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, that booted from the dashboard to Ryse super fast!


----------



## kingsora831 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol i hope he gets fired for being "that person", what i mean by that is bragging "Hey look i have the xbox1 before you na na na."
He wasnt happy enough that he has one and gets to play early with his close friends.
Nope he has to brag to the whole world.

On top of that i seen all this before, only thing i notice was the super fast boot up of rise and the fact the game stilll runs when you exit to dash.
For the dash itself i seen it already on ign.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

Harsky said:


> Let's go back to 2005 and see how the Xbox 360 got leaked.
> 
> http://sleepingelephant.com/ipw-web...p?p=6252&sid=0cb91a0159dfc776285cffd78e754409


What if someone bumped that thread.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

kingsora831 said:


> Lol i hope he gets fired for being "that person", what i mean by that is bragging "Hey look i have the xbox1 before you na na na."
> He wasnt happy enough that he has one and gets to play early with his close friends.
> Nope he has to brag to the whole world.


 
Play early? Play what? Xbox One has no gaems.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Play early? Play what? Xbox One has no gaems.


Someone should ban the use of the word "GAEMS".


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Play early? Play what? Xbox One has no gaems.


And your Wii U does? Even though its been out almost a year now ;O;


----------



## kingsora831 (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Play early? Play what? Xbox One has no gaems.


 
Also, its pretty intresting to know that Ryse has gone gold already, unless he has a dev copy. 
I wonder if the devs are actually working on making that game better since many were complaining about the QTEs.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 9, 2013)

So does this mean this is the Xbox One WITH the "needs 24 hour daily check in" requirement that the day one patch is suppose to remove?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> And your Wii U does? Even though its been out almost a year now ;O;


 
My library says yes.


----------



## Jan1tor (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! Now that I've seen that video, I'm even more NOT impressed! Think I'll stay with my 360 for a lot longer. Apparently he didn't like using the Kinect part either.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Someone should ban the use of the word "GAEMS".


 
Stop replying to it if you don't like it.

Gaems gaems gaems gaems.


OT:
Lol interesting, why doesn't he show his dash revision?
A lot more interesting then a stupid metro dashboard which can be found on the 360/Win8/Windows phone.
Ohwell, prolly another gamer that wants to show off.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Sep 9, 2013)

If you guys are wondering, it is still possible to download the video.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Stop replying to it if you don't like it.
> 
> *Games *games *games *games.
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking why isn't there :yay360: or :yayxbone:?


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> If you guys are wondering, it is still possible to download the video.


nvm


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> My library says yes.


That's funny
http://gbatemp.net/threads/translating-wii-u-players.352232/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> That's funny
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/translating-wii-u-players.352232/


 
That isn't.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 9, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> Well, that video got taken down fast. :-/
> 
> *EDIT*
> And I see that some of you already downloaded it for re-upping. Man, once it's on the Internet, there's no stopping it from spreading


 
Much like HIV, you can't get rid of it.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That isn't.


But what is, is that you come in bashing one system that isn't out yet, and are so quick to defend another one that is effectively in the same situation. 
The difference being the One isn't put yet and the Wii U has been out for forever. 
But that's beside the point of the topic. I just find it ironic. 

As for the topic at hand, I'm still sitting here wondering how that kid got ahold of the one.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> But what is, is that you come in bashing one system that isn't out yet, and are so quick to defend another one that is effectively in the same situation.
> The difference being the One isn't put yet and the Wii U has been out for forever.
> But that's beside the point of the topic. I just find it ironic.
> 
> As for the topic at hand, I'm still sitting here wondering how that kid got ahold of the one.


 
....how old are you and what?

No shit the Xbox One isn't out yet. This guy has one. But no games to play. So yea "Xbox One has no gaems". Really dude... use some brain power, please.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ....how old are you and what?
> 
> No shit the Xbox One isn't out yet. This guy has one. But no games to play. So yea "Xbox One has no gaems". Really dude... use some brain power, please.


It does have games. Think dude. If he already somehow has an Xbox one, he effectively already has games to play on it, hence how he was going to show ryse. He could have plenty of other things to test on the system. My brains working fine, I think yours is trying to tell you something.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> It does have games. Think dude. If he already somehow has an Xbox one, he effectively already has games to play on it, hence how he was going to show ryse. He could have plenty of other things to test on the system. My brains working fine, I think yours is trying to tell you something.


 
How would he have games when none are out? This guy jacked his console from somewhere. And that Ryse is a beta, not the full game.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> How would he have games when none are out? This guy jacked his console from somewhere. And that Ryse is a beta, not the full game.


So it's safe to assume he has plenty of other games to beta, considering many demo units that were at pax and other places had betas of Dead rising 3, Titanfall, watchdogs, ass creed 4 and the like? 
We have no idea if this unit has all those betas already installed on it because its a stolen unit from a con or what. 
I really want to know though, I'm considering the fact that he's just som employee's son that decided he'd try to be YouTube famous or something.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> So it's safe to assume he has plenty of other games to beta, considering many demo units that were at pax and other places had betas of Dead rising 3, Titanfall, watchdogs, ass creed 4 and the like?
> We have no idea if this unit has all those betas already installed on it because its a stolen unit from a con or what.
> I really want to know though, I'm considering the fact that he's just som employee's son that decided he'd try to be YouTube famous or something.


 
If he was an employee's son, he would have gotten a white Xbox One. People who work with Microsoft get white ones. Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but if he had the other games, they would be showing up on the dashboard. This guy just has Ryse. So yeah, Xbox One has no gaems.

But bottom line, it was a fucking joke because he has no games to play for another 2 months. You just blew it out of proportion and decided "lololololol im funneiz wiiu hz gaems?!! roflelomalofl!"


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> If he was an employee's son, he would have gotten a white Xbox One. People who work with Microsoft get white ones. Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but if he had the other games, they would be showing up on the dashboard. This guy just has Ryse. So yeah, Xbox One has no gaems.
> 
> But bottom line, it was a fucking joke because he has no games to play for another 2 months. You just blew it out of proportion and decided "lololololol im funneiz wiiu hz gaems?!! roflelomalofl!"


I just made the same joke o3o
If he's not an employee then maybe he snagged the unit from a Convention like PAX or something... Who knows~
As for the games thing, I'm only theorizing. Now sure how the one works yet so maybe you can pin one game to the dash and have the other ones hidden in a folder or somethin


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol first video got removed


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol first video got removed


All the videos are the same.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> How would he have games when none are out? This guy jacked his console from somewhere. And that Ryse is a beta, not the full game.


 
Wait wait wait...... you said "Xbox One has no gaems." and then later you say "And that Ryse is a beta, not the full game." If we go by your logic, then trials and demo versions aren't "games" 

No games =/= not-full-game, it's still a game regardless because he loaded it, pressed buttons and voila.

EDIT: didn't see your latest posts, joke it is


----------



## TackyPie (Sep 9, 2013)

Updated the video link thanks Xexyz


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

TackyPie said:


> Updated the video link thanks Xexyz


You're welcome!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2013)

On one hand, the GUI can be considered pretty boring since it's the one we've seen on Windows 8 and Windows Phone already, on the other that makes it familiar and easy to navigate, jumping right into the whole Windows ecosystem seamlessly. It appears to pack a lot of functionality and customization into one screen which is a characteristic feature of Metro when ran on a proper, big screen. Live tiles clearly work as shown by the game working in the background and although that's not a groundbreaking feature, it's still something nice to have. Everything appears to be working smooth, too. I have no complaints, I suppose - Microsoft delivered what they've promised, at least as far as the showcased functionality is concerned.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 9, 2013)

TackyPie said:


> Can we stop fighting it flooding my alerts.


 
I hope so; we could be directing our anger at anybody involved in making video games to get them to release some. The U has been in a drought; a leaked Xbone has a demo copy of Ryse; all we need now is some leaked PS4 information or at least a demo that'll be available for it.

And a demo is not a game. You get to play through about 30 minutes of a game just to get a feel for it. I don't know about you, but I can't play and finish an entire game in 30 minutes. I would rather wish for Nintendo (and third party developers) to release games for the U instead of fighting with anybody who thinks Microsoft is superior to Nintendo. Seriously, wtf?


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 9, 2013)

This is probably a publicity stunt, get people off the fact its an awful console and is more expencive than a PS4. Get some hype about it by leaking a video like that, they prolly did a check for employee's with dumb children and were like "here you go, let your child play this and make a video which will get us some publicity" I mean the video was up just long enough for people to make copies before it was deleted.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> This is probably a publicity stunt, get people off the fact its an awful console and is more expencive than a PS4. Get some hype about it by leaking a video like that, they prolly did a check for employee's with dumb children and were like "here you go, let your child play this and make a video which will get us some publicity" I mean the video was up just long enough for people to make copies before it was deleted.


Do you think everything Microsoft does about Xbox One is a publicity stunt?


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Do you think everything Microsoft does about Xbox One is a publicity stunt?


 
Not everything but notice how on the video at the end he says "oh you can goto other things like BING" which is owned by a company as a rival to google... i forgot what company tho, im sure it'll come back to me but when he did that, i knew this was at least partially planned.

[Edit] its been pointed out that the kid mutters that bing is garbage in the video. So yeah not a publicity stunt or if it is, its an extremely bad one.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> This is probably a publicity stunt, get people off the fact its an awful console and is more expencive than a PS4. Get some hype about it by leaking a video like that, they prolly did a check for employee's with dumb children and were like "here you go, let your child play this and make a video which will get us some publicity" I mean the video was up just long enough for people to make copies before it was deleted.


 

Considering how the kid in the video whines and moans about Bing in the video, I kind of doubt that this was a Microsoft-sanctioned stunt. Call it a hunch.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 9, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> Not everything but notice how on the video at the end he says "oh you can goto other things like BING" which is owned by a company as a rival to google... i forgot what company tho, im sure it'll come back to me but when he did that, i knew this was at least partially planned.


 
if you actually listened after he said "it has things like bing", he whispers "bings garbage but...". Microsoft wouldn't admit bing is shit.


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Considering how the kid in the video whines and moans about Bing in the video, I kind of doubt that this was a Microsoft-sanctioned stunt. Call it a hunch.





Vengenceonu said:


> if you actually listened after he said "it has things like bing", he whispers "bings garbage but...". Microsoft wouldn't admit bing is shit.


 

Re-watched it armed with this post in mind and i missed him muttering under his breath that "its garbage" the first couple of times. Altho any publicity is good publicity, i think you are indeed correct. I take back what i said previously.


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> if you actually listened after he said "it has things like bing", he whispers "bings garbage but...". Microsoft wouldn't admit bing is shit.


 
That's exactly what they wanted you to think


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I just made the same joke o3o
> If he's not an employee then maybe he snagged the unit from a Convention like PAX or something... Who knows~
> As for the games thing, I'm only theorizing. Now sure how the one works yet so maybe you can pin one game to the dash and have the other ones hidden in a folder or somethin


 
Dude you're arguing with SHADOWSOLDIER.
Just...sit back and think about that for a minute.

What are you doing with your life.
Go home chavosaur, you're drunk.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Sep 9, 2013)

You know, uniformity can be a good thing. All of Google's software has a very nice look with its "Holo" design principles in mind but dammit Microsoft. Why is it that when no one likes your U.I. in the first place that insist on putting it in absolutely everything you make? Seriously I want to like your stuff but if you want to convince me you can't just remind of Windows 8 everywhere I go, ugh, "Metro".


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> How would he have games when none are out? This guy jacked his console from somewhere. And that Ryse is a beta, not the full game.


Your humor went over chavo's head.

However, doesn't it say something that Ryse is a beta? Shouldn't something click there? Like, maybe this guy is _part_ of a beta? Maybe he has a legitmate console?  If he jacked it from some shipment, it probably wouldn't have a beta installed...

On topic:
I'm actually a fan of what little we've seen of the UI.  I'm sure that'll change once it's loaded up with ads but I've enjoyed the minimal-ish Xbox 360 dash.  The pins are handy though it's annoying that they don't work without an internet connection...


----------



## mon0 (Sep 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> edit: going to download the vid to reupload.


 

hehe i did the same 
( http://youtube.com/NFORushTV )

btw.. if he had more games.. he would have been stupid enough to show em all.
I dont think its a stolen box tho... I think he is son of an employee not even developer.
His daddy brought this box home. Not the best idea  The flat doesnt look like some famous  developer is living there...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Your humor went over chavo's head.
> 
> However, doesn't it say something that Ryse is a beta? Shouldn't something click there? Like, maybe this guy is _part_ of a beta? Maybe he has a legitmate console? If he jacked it from some shipment, it probably wouldn't have a beta installed...
> 
> ...


 
Unless the day one patch adds the full game.


Hells Malice said:


> Dude you're arguing with SHADOWSOLDIER.
> Just...sit back and think about that for a minute.
> 
> What are you doing with your life.
> Go home chavosaur, you're drunk.


 
It should be noted that he's the one arguing because he can't understand a joke when it's laid out on a table in front of him.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Unless the day one patch adds the full game.


That makes no sense at all...

inb4 "hurr hurr when has MS done something that's made sense hurr"

Leave it be while you're still ahead...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> That makes no sense at all...
> 
> inb4 "hurr hurr when has MS done something that's made sense hurr"
> 
> Leave it be while you're still ahead...


 
Im just saying it's a possibility.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Im just saying it's a possibility.





Spoiler


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 10, 2013)

What the frack is with the interface? It isn't a fucking tablet Microshit!


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Sep 10, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> What the frack is with the interface? It isn't a fucking tablet Microshit!


 
As far as we know, it isn't, but when an XBOX One control with a huge-ass screen is released in the middle, that'll be the interface for the Wii U XBOX One Pro-Controller Tablet-troller.


----------



## henn64 (Sep 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Or you know, don't show your face in the video and use your real name...


 
What was his name? My friend apparently knows him, but I say he's BSing me.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 13, 2013)

How does one "leak" an entire console?


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> How does one "leak" an entire console?


you take a leak on it?


----------

